# Tablet driver not running?



## vigilance227

This just started happening a few minutes ago, that at startup I get a message saying "tablet driver not running". I didn't get that message this morning. I went to Wacom to download the latest driver version for my tablet, CTE Graphire 4, but I'm still getting that message. However, my tablet IS working fine and when I go to control panel and go to Hardware and Sound, I can access Pen and Tablet properties option no problem, but I still get that message for some reason.


----------



## koala

Check in Device Manager for any yellow or red flags. Are there 2 drivers listed for the tablet?

See the last few replies *here*. It seems they had the same problem which was caused by a faulty Wacom update. Try an earlier driver.

Another possibilty is that your Tablet Service is misconfigured in Start > Run > services.msc


----------



## ArnoUK

I get the same problem too, koala gave the good answer ( your Tablet Service is misconfigured in Start > Run > sevices.msc ), I have just changed the startup setup from "automatic" to "automatic (delayed)" it starts your tablet driver after all the other drivers, so your tablet is not working during 30-45s, just keep cool & wait. It works perfectly fine for me on win7 pro x64.
I hope it works for you.
Have a great day everybody.


----------



## straehle

I tried the delayed start option and I receive the following message
"The delayed auto-start flag could not be set
Error 87:The parameter is incorrect"

Win 7 x64


----------



## spunk.funk

Uninstall the driver and restart, then install the new version. If you still see the message, go to Start/Run and type *services.msc*, look for* TabletServiceWacom* double click it and set the startup mode to *manual.* 
Go to the Desktop Right click a blank space and choose *New/Shortcut*_._In the *Type the location*.. dialog box enter the command *net start tabletservicewacom* give it a name like _Tablet_. Move this shortcut into *C:/Users/[UserName]/Start Menu/Programs/Startup*.


----------

